# Log splitter pics ?..?..?



## Roospike (Aug 23, 2006)

How about a log splitter pic post topic .........What ya got ? How does it work for you ? Happy with it ? Mine is a Swisher brand i bought about 5 years back . 8.5HP - 26 ton . Just the right size , we do a lot of Oak and .........( O' No Warren , i have to say it ) ELM ! Splits its share of 36" rounds and does a fine job . I'm sure the larger size ( 30 ton ) would be even better / faster but for under 15 cords a year it does super, no regrets on size. ( i do about 8 or so cords + i splits my fathers wood + my brothers wood ) The only thing i have had to do to it over the years is oil / air filter / gas / htdro filter and the plastic hydro cap did crack so i had to buy a new one for $2.50


----------



## Roospike (Aug 23, 2006)

Picture #2


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is my splitter.


----------



## suematteva (Aug 23, 2006)

8 lb head and fiberglass handle modification  and a 6 ft  195 lb operator with a muffler modification


----------



## Roospike (Aug 24, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> 8 lb head and fiberglass handle modification and a 6 ft 195 lb operator with a muffler modification


 Ha," Muffler modification" Your killing me . 





> MountainStoveGuy& Vintage 181


 Don't know how you do it . That's just too much work . Of coarse 15 cords a year even with the gas splitter isn't a cake walk either . I know a lot of people around the country that are family and or friends that all get together and buy 1 gas splitter for all of them to use . Saves a lot of $$ if you have family or friends that burn wood too and ya'll can get together and have a splitting party . I see a lot of gas log splitters for "rent" ... about $50. a day . Dont sound like a bad deal . Got all your wood gathered and do a 1 day rental . With the size of wood i end up getting like 36" rounds the gas splitter does make life a lot easier .


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 24, 2006)

I only split 3-4 cords a year, not counting helping the neighbors. On the large rounds i wack it untill i cant anymore, and bust out the wedge if i cant get it to pop. I like the work, and the wife... oh nevermind


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's my home made brute that splits about 8+ cords per year.  It sports a 5" x 24" ram, 16 gpm 2 stage pump, 8hp electric start engine, electic log lift, road speed running gear and an extra heavy web 9" I beam.  I think this thing could split engine blocks if you had a need to. :cheese:


----------



## suematteva (Aug 24, 2006)

Jags,

Looks Great, probably will split engine blocks..

What pump you got on there?  What did it run for parts & time? rough figures.  thanks


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2006)

I purchased the Ram, Valve, splitting wedge, pump and then later, the electic winch - brand new. As close as I can remember it....

Ram - $300 3000 psi Prince - local equip dealer
Wedge - $20 Northern Hyd. (Note - this does require low hydrogen welding because of hardness)
Valve - $89 - N. Hydraulics
Pump - $160 - N. Hydraulics
Winch - $49 - Harbor Freight (Note: power in/ power out 1500#)

The other components such as I-beam (came from a local "Erecting" service) 12 pack of beer
Axle/ tires - old boat trailer - on hand
Tank - hand made
Hoses - from the farm/friends in fork lift business.
8hp electric start - traded another engine for it.
Steel - The farm

So basically I have a little over $600 bucks in it, but ALL major components are NEW (or were at the time of building this thing) except the engine, which was a very low hour unit. This is very comparable to many of the $2500 and above units on the market now. And it is VERY powerful. I have left the relief valve at the factory setting of 2250 psi because I have NEVER found ANYTHING that this couldn't handle with power to spare (and I run the engine at about half throttle most of the time). Yep, this includes 36" American Elm "Y" splits also. 

It was a blast to design and build. The most head scratching came from trying to design a log lift (after thought) with the ability to remove easily (less than 5 min.) Although since it has been installed, I have never removed it - works great as a work table when not lifting stuff.

As far as time goes - About a year thinking about it.  2 weeks to picture it in my mind. 3 weeks to gather the materials, and a weekend to build.  I'm not even gonna go into the cost of beer while I was thinking about all this.  In all fairness, this was the second splitter I have built, so the actual time spent to assemble and weld was minimized because of past experiences.


----------



## suematteva (Aug 24, 2006)

Jags.

THANK YOU.


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Mine is an electric splitter   scroll down the post for  cpmple description and details
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/150/


----------



## Roospike (Aug 24, 2006)

Jags said:
			
		

> Here's my home made brute that splits about 8+ cords per year. It sports a 5" x 24" ram, 16 gpm 2 stage pump, 8hp electric start engine, electic log lift, road speed running gear and an extra heavy web 9" I beam. I think this thing could split engine blocks if you had a need to. :cheese:


I like the splitter ,cudos to your design and effort forth in building it . The log lifter / log rack I'm sure is an awesome add on . I dont care how old you are when it come to lifting 36" rounds..... is just too much work. A1 splitter brother man .


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2006)

Elk - I'll bet that thing does a pretty decent job and is nice a quiet.  I couldn't really imagine the voltage drop I would get running the 15 miles of extension cord I would need to get me to the woods though.  ;-) *snicker*  Do you run that in the 115V or 220V setup?

Roospike, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 25, 2006)

The hydrualics the barns pump and detent valve can support up to 25 tons oll one needs to do is wire it to 220 and swap out the hydro piston. I can also set up to work witha gas engine, A simple swap out  4 bolts and an allen wench and done up to ahonda 5.5 hp
 Being in construction naturally A have a good generator I can also put into service and then yess I can go 15 miles away and still use 12 ga extention cord.

IT's not for comercial usage. Not that it would break down but I would have a 4 way splitting head and speed would be more of a concern.  My approach this works out very well Cut a little split a little and stack. I do not do this opperation all in one day but contineus year round.  I mean if one needs brute strength pass on this.

 I only split what I can lift into my trucks. Very few times will I pick up a 30 round without a wegde and maul it in half first.
This is so far superior than the ryobi 4 -7 type ton splitters I know I tried them. The 20 length capacit suits me fine that the limit of the Encore and 16" for the Intrepid. After I bought it  I took one look and figured out right away I could have built it some parts on Epay Northern Hydro But at $740  not bad. 14 cords latter and it still suprises what it can handle. And you got the quiet right no gas fumes Never had to pull a starter or run to the gas station. The next part of my operation will be the Makita 16" electric chain saw
 I have burned out another cheapy. Who knew wood procesing could be so quiet?


----------



## triptester (Aug 26, 2006)

New to forum, always looking for a new way to build a splitter. My latest design is a combination of SUPERAXE and TIMBER DEVIL splitters. 8 hp., 5x24 cylinder retractable for hyway travel ,full suspension, and lights.


----------



## Roospike (Aug 26, 2006)

triptester said:
			
		

> New to forum, always looking for a new way to build a splitter. My latest design is a combination of SUPERAXE and TIMBER DEVIL splitters. 8 hp., 5x24 cylinder retractable for hyway travel ,full suspension, and lights.


Awesome , Great design . I like the upright with the table & log lift ,hyway travel ,full suspension what else does one need?...... except for maybe someone to run it  wile you pop a cold on. . Makes that hard work a little easier . Welcome to the pound triptester .


----------



## ourhouse (Aug 26, 2006)

What is the cycle time on the ram?


----------



## triptester (Aug 26, 2006)

Earthharvester, the cycle times vary with the toughness of the wood, it has a barnes 16 GPM 2-stage pump. I have not timed the cycle but it would be listed at 14.2 seconds.


----------



## suematteva (Aug 26, 2006)

triptester said:
			
		

> New to forum, always looking for a new way to build a splitter. My latest design is a combination of SUPERAXE and TIMBER DEVIL splitters. 8 hp., 5x24 cylinder retractable for hyway travel ,full suspension, and lights.



Welcome to the forum..nice setup..looks real stable when your horsing the mongo pieces around


----------



## begreen (Aug 26, 2006)

That's impressive. I love it and the story behind it too. Nice job!


----------



## michaelthomas (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is my splitter.  She has an 8hp briggs snowblower engine that drives a 19 gpm single vane pump via a belt.  She has a 40" cylinder with a 5" bore and a 2" ram.  She is built on an old mobile home axle and 9" I beam.  She has a custom built hydraulic fluid tank that holds about 10 gallons of fluid.  The single vane pump is not ideal for this setup as it tends to bog down a bit under extreme pushing.  I have learned to flutter the detent valve a bit when she is bogging down and it has gone through some pretty gnarly red oak crotches.  She is so big that she requires a truck to move her aroud the yard which isn't ideal, but you just plan your work around where she is and where I can get her with a truck.  I Bought her from an old farmer guy who had built it a few years back and had a failing back so he stopped burning wood.  I bought her for $350 which i thought was a bargain considering the cylinder alone would cost $200-300.  She isn't the prettiest of the fastest but she has gone through about 8 cord this year and has done fine.


----------



## Jags (Aug 29, 2006)

Triptester / Michaelthomas - welcome to the forum.  Both of those machines look like they can kick some serious A and ask for more.

Triptester - is that log lift working off of the downward stroke of the Ram or is there a winch back there somewhere?  Cool design either way.


----------



## Mo Heat (Sep 1, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> ... But at $740  not bad.



Hey elk, Looks like that thing went up about $100 since last year! List is now $839 for the 12 ton (model H12-3) with the electric motor. Did you order yours direct from the Ramsplitter site?

Oh, my splitter looks just like MSG's. 
Only, I have a fiberglass handle (8 lb Luddell from Home Cheapo).


----------



## triptester (Sep 2, 2006)

Jags, the lift works off the down stroke of the ram. The lift cycles with each stroke or it can be disabled in seconds by unhooking the cable.


----------



## Harley (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought I was done for the season, but had to bring the splitter out to bring over a friends house to split up some downed trees for next year, so I took a few pics while loading it.  It is kind of a different setup... belt driven, no hydraulic.  Only a 4HP Honda motor, but about a 3, maybe 4 second full cycle time, and it does get through the most knotty pieces real quick.  The real good part of the setup is the little work table, where the splits don't go off onto the ground on the side, and that it's up high enough so you don't kill your back by bending over.

When I get it back, if anyone likes, I'll post some pics of the inside works of it when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## Harley (Oct 3, 2006)

must have done something wrong... this was the first pic.


----------



## suematteva (Oct 3, 2006)

Harley,

Who makes that thing?  can you post a link..rough $$ for it?   thank you.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 3, 2006)

Thoes Super Split splitters work pretty good. No room for error with that. Very very fast cycle time. A fried of mine uses one for his fire wood business.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 3, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> Harley,
> 
> Who makes that thing?  can you post a link..rough $$ for it?   thank you.



 I believe they are called switzers works on a fly wheel and gear principle amazing power


----------



## Roospike (Oct 3, 2006)

what is the ton-age of that little splitter? I've not seen one before.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 3, 2006)

I think they're made in Bridgewater MA.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 3, 2006)

Vin hears a link to their site.
http://www2.primushost.com/~logsplit/


----------



## Roospike (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey , that splitter is kinda cool , and quick. Odd there not more popular being faster with the same force as they claim.


----------



## Harley (Oct 3, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Vintage 181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had it a few years now, and Elk, I think they may be built right in your area... I bought this one used and rebuilt from the guy who was just buillding them part time to keep the business going... from what he told me. it was his father's business, and just kind of took it over with the patents.

Looking at the manual.... depending on the model, the splitting force is between 10 to 25 tons.

and yes... you really do have to pay attention while you are using it, because it does go fast.  I don't know if they still have a website, but in a few, I'll check...  If I find the link, I'll PM anyone with the link..... I don't want to give anyone free advertising


----------



## Harley (Oct 3, 2006)

ooops... guess I was a little slow there


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of the best technology used amazing splitters but like  many have found big box stores are hare to compete against


----------



## carpniels (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

The technology looks quite fascinating. Would love to see one in action.

The problem I have is the price. They are about twice as expensive as regualr splitters that you can get everywhere at Hd or Lowes. That seems too much.

Would love to buy one, but not for the limited use it gets in my area.

CarpNiels


----------



## Harley (Oct 3, 2006)

carpniels said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> The technology looks quite fascinating. Would love to see one in action.
> 
> ...



I agree, Carp - the price is up there - I was just lucky enough to find a used one.  Between the time savings, and the overall simplicity of the unit (they seem to be pretty bullet proof, and not a heck of a lot can really go wrong with them), I think it works out for me in the long run.

Whenever I bring it somewhere to help someone split, when they first see it, they usually snicker and say, "yeah right - that little thing is going to split all this???"  Doesn't take long - it is an impressive little machine.


----------



## kwburn (Oct 3, 2006)

that thing is crazy fast!  never seen anything like it.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 4, 2006)

If you make one wrong move you could lose a digit or two. Thay do work great though.


----------



## Corey (Oct 4, 2006)

Those supersplitters seem awesome...too bad they are so expensive.  They have a short video on the web site under the 'principal' link:

http://www2.primushost.com/~logsplit/

I had a link to a guy that made one from scratch.  Big trouble for him was finding a spur gear and rack of the correct size and adequate strength.  I'll try and dig up the link tomorrow.

While we are throwing up pics...here is my homemade splitter.  4x24 ram, 6.5HP, 11GPM pump, 19 ton capacity @ redline, 17 ton operating.  It hauls around like a two-wheeled cart.

Corey


----------



## kd460 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Cozy, that is slick. Nice set up, very compact and clean. Any problems with it being a little top heavy? I really like that. How about a brief parts list??? What size pipe is that?

How about a few more pics? I really want to copy your setup. Thanks, KD


----------



## Corey (Oct 10, 2006)

kd460

So far it has performed pretty well.  As far as top heavy...it is nothing you would want to put in a pickup and drive around with it unsupported...it would probably flop over in a few seconds.  But for wheeling around to a tight spot in the woods and splitting on level ground, no troubles.  You could always make the axle wider for more stability, but it works for me.

The pipe is 6" dia schedule 40 steel - doubles as a ~3 gallon oil reservoir...just some stuff I had laying around.  With good welds and gussets at the ends, it is more than enough to handle the load.  

If I had to do it over again, some things I would change:

- Use 6" square tube.  You'd have a little more oil capacity, it would be easier to work with and you could also install a wedge guide rail for splitting gnarly pieces of wood.  With no support, it tends to walk a little if you don't keep an eye on it.

- Use a horizontal shaft motor and mount it lower to help lower the COG.  I used a vertical shaft because I found one cheap.

Other than that...big power in a small space!

Corey


----------



## kdiman (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey i am a new member from Nebraska. I thought i would post a pic of the log splitter that i just bought. It was orignally built by my dad around 20 years ago. It has a Wisconsin VH4D engine and the cylinder came off of some sort of a ford loader i think he said. It will split a log up to 34" long. I am in the process of trying to get it to running again it has been sitting for about 10 years. I got it all freed up but i am not getting fire. I am debating about taking the Wisconsin engine and single stage pump off of it and putting a Honda 6.5 hp and a two stage pump on it. Any advice would be appreciated.

Kelly


----------



## keyman512us (Jul 9, 2007)

KDIman...
First off, welcome to the forum.
Interesting homemade splitter. That Wisconsin VH4D motor does seem like a "little bit of overkill" to drive a hyraulic pump...but whatever works...go for it.

No spark???

Perhaps "the coil is shot". Have you tested to see if the coil is making a spark?

The Wisconsin VH4D is a "fairly tempermental motor" IMHO... good but getting old (and harder to find parts for BTW). This past spring I had to buy a coil for one... a "bit pricey" Lists for like $45.00 

How is the carb on it?? (another potential source of frustration)lol.

Again, welcome to the forum... keep us posted on your progress.

Ohh...If you do end up "swapping the motor" and "want to sell that old Wisconsin"...by all means...please let me know (from 'one gentleman to another')


----------



## kdiman (Jul 10, 2007)

I ordered parts for the magneto today. they should be here at the end of the week. Some water got into it. I think that is why o don't have any spark. I will let you know what5 i find out once them parts get here.
Kelly


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 14, 2007)

Seeing as how I have a whole collection of log splitters, I thought I should post a pic as well...

Top row, from left...

Hatchet - handy on elm and other wood that has tough fibers keeping the chunks together.

12 lb Monster Maul - short handle is annoying, but this is my primary splitter works on most logs

8 lb sledge / maul - works to split some logs by itself, but mostly used to drive in the wedges at the bottom.

3 lb hand maul - useful if working a stubborn bit where I've driven a wedge below flush with the surface and can't get a clean hit on it any longer with the 8lb maul.

Bottom row, from left...

Estwing "Super split wedge"  - My favorite wedge, but only by a slight margin.  The "wings" near the top increase the splitting pressure on the log faster if you get the wedge in that far before the log splits.  They also open the split wider, so it is easier to drive the wedge below flush with the log.

Three additional "generic" wedges, in approximate order of how I use them if the first wedge doesn't work

Gooserider


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 14, 2008)

Howdy Yall. I'm new here been looking for a while and finally decided to join and post some pics. I needed a log splitter and considered buying but couldn't talk myself into spending that much money on something so simple. After seeing a friends homemade splitter I thought hey I can do that!! So I did. I'm sure there are a lot of bigger badder splitters out there, but this one is mine and not from Tractor Supply. As far as what it is .... Sears 16hp Riding mower lopped in half, 16gpm 2 stage 3000psi pump from Tractor Supply, 4" cylinder w/24" stroke from local farm machinery auction(came with a prince splitter valve with return detent but no handle so the handle is the original tractor gear shift modified to work), 8" heavy I beam from Scrap pile at local steel mill (Used to be holding up a big water tank), House trailer axle shortened to 5' with a 5" C-channel backbone and extra gussets for strength (probably overkill), Propane tank for hydraulic reservoir (holds 5 gallon), Splitting wedge is the cutting edge of a dozer blade about 11" tall backed with a piece of C-channel and some flat plate to really open 'em up quick, used 1 1/2" angle to make the guides for the push block (also serves as a log cradle)originally were 1/8" stock but broke loose once with a really knotted chunk of locust so now beefed up to 1/4" (no more trouble). Anyway I love it and I'm proud of it. Besides ... its the only log splitter I've ever seen with headlights. :cheese:

I have more photos and better quality had to scrunch em down to put em on here. Lemme know what yall think. Everyone I know thinks I'm a nut. LOL

Happy Splitting, 
Charlie


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2008)

ccwhite - welcome and thanks for posting pics. That's a good idea - new and old fashioned, too. Many of the older tractor manufacturers supplied stationary engines wrapped in the sheet metal of their regular mobile tractors. Some of us have probably seen stationary water pumps and/or large generators thast look like someone sawed a bulldozer in half. The engine is covered, you also have all the controls in one place, and it's electric start, I'd imagine. Good job,man.


----------



## Jags (Oct 14, 2008)

I like it!  Nice and clean.  Very functional.  Great job!

Does the jack stand ever get whacked by a split??  Its kinda hard to tell from the pics if it is tucked away or not.


----------



## ccwhite (Oct 15, 2008)

Good spot on the handle, Jags. I cut no longer than 20" (because thats what fits in the furnace) so they clear but if I cut any longer I may have a problem. That's the thing that I've been stewing about. Thinking about what metal I have on hand and devising a plan to rebuild the whole jack / hitch arrangement. Thanks for the compliment. It works very good and strong too. 

Happy Splitting,
Charlie


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 15, 2008)

It is a neat unit, though my personal preference is for horizontal / vertical capability (and I use almost exclusively vertical)...  I recently opted to buy a 30 ton unit from HF, and am very happy with it, but had considered trying to build something that would have taken advantage of a lawn tractor, or possibly a snow-blower back end - However between the time to design and build requirement and the fact that I'd need to buy everything needed, thus probably not save a lot on the costs made me decide to go with a pre-built...  

However I'd thought it would have been cool to do something that used the tractor as a propulsion unit as well as a motor - One of the things that kind of bugs me is the shear number of small gas engines I need to keep going - Snowblower, Lawntractor, generator, tiller, splitter, etc...  All similar size 4-stroke engines on equipment that is fairly seldom used, and in many cases where the "business part" is the smallest part of the equipment's storage "footprint".

I wish someone would create a "home-owner scale" version of a farm tractor that was reasonably priced and could drive multiple attachments with ONE engine and some sort of quick change setup...  Possibly even something that was two wheeled with a "seat-trailer" like some of the commercial lawnmower setups I've seen...

Gooserider


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish someone would create a "home-owner scale" version of a farm tractor that was reasonably priced and could drive multiple attachments with ONE engine and some sort of quick change setup...  Possibly even something that was two wheeled with a "seat-trailer" like some of the commercial lawnmower setups I've seen...

Gooserider[/quote]

Something along these lines?  Quality is expensive!
http://www.ferrari-tractors.com/walking.htm

On a more affordable note, there's the Gravely  (http://www.stevenchalmers.com/Gravely/16HPChainSaw.shtml)
and don't forget about the old Bolens garden tractors and others.  Any pto splitter and generator could also be easily adapted to run off of one of these units.


----------



## Catskill (Oct 15, 2008)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> I wish someone would create a "home-owner scale" version of a farm tractor that was reasonably priced and could drive multiple attachments with ONE engine and some sort of quick change setup...  Possibly even something that was two wheeled with a "seat-trailer" like some of the commercial lawnmower setups I've seen...
> 
> Gooserider



How about these Kubotas or Masseys?

http://www.kubota.com/f/products/tractor.cfm

http://www.masseyferguson.com/agco/MF/NA/Tractors/MFGC/GC.htm


----------



## Dill (Oct 15, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I wish someone would create a "home-owner scale" version of a farm tractor that was reasonably priced and could drive multiple attachments with ONE engine and some sort of quick change setup... Possibly even something that was two wheeled with a "seat-trailer" like some of the commercial lawnmower setups I've seen...
> 
> Gooserider



I run an old IH 606 gas tractor made in 1962, its 55 hp, 3pth plenty of hydraulic get up and go. It plows the driveway, skids logs, splits wood etc and so forth. And their cheap and built like tanks. I have about 2500 into mine. Friends of mine also run older IHs including a 574, 434, B414 and a farmall 400. With the exception of the B414 (which is British and the 434 which is Canadian) the parts are cheap and available. I farm partime with my parents and use Deeres for the real farmwork but its handy to have a tractor at my place, but I couldn't justify the "deere tax" or the payments on a new compact tractor.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 15, 2008)

Gee, seems like I started something  :coolsmile:  Lots of interesting suggestions, though it seems like many are more than a bit of "overkill" for what I had in mind.  Probably the Gravelly setup comes closest, but even that I'm not so sure about...  They all seemed targetted at the really big job type users, where what I had in mind is the homeowner with say a 1/2 to one acre lot, and no really extreme jobs. In many ways I think one of the best "chassis" to start with might be a snowblower drive box - it gives you a compact engine and transmission, with a fairly easy access to the engine drive shaft and / or a driven pulley, and a not unreasonably cumbersome frame to bolt atttachments to...

Gooserider


----------



## bayshorecs (Oct 15, 2008)

I know a guy that buys every old garden tiller he finds at auctions.  Uses them for splitters, running conveyours, etc


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 16, 2008)

Huskee 35 Ton Vertical/Horizontal Light Commercial Log splitter, 12.5 HP

This splitter is an animal! Its almost over-kill for home use. 

Its never bogged down or shown any sign of weakness. 

I split a 36" gnarly round of Cherry like it was a warm knife through butter. 



http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay_10551_10001_34399_______14455|14461|34399?listingPage=true&Special=false


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 16, 2008)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> Huskee 35 Ton Vertical/Horizontal Light Commercial Log splitter, 12.5 HP
> 
> This splitter is an animal! Its almost over-kill for home use.
> 
> ...



I agree it's a nice unit, I'd looked at it when I was shopping...  Trouble was it had a price tag that was WAY higher than my 30ton / 9hp / 16gpm / 5" cylinder Harbor Freight splitter, not to mention the hassle of having to go pick it up (as opposed to HF delivering it to my door and then me having to put it together...  The other downside about it is the same as just about all the other splitters I've seen other than the HF unit - it has a trailer tongue which means that you have a big storage space requirement - my HF unit uses the beam for the trailer hitch, so if I tilt the beam up when storing, it will only take a space about 3' x 3' for the beam platform and the axle / engine / tank assembly, or about 1/3 the space any other splitter will need...

Powerwise, I'm down a bit on your machine, but I've not found anything that stops mine yet, including some really gnarly oak and maple crotches...  What it can't split, it shears, and what it can't shear it crushes...  Most of the time I don't even hear it detectably kicking into the second stage of the pump.

Gooserider


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah the Over all length might be a problem for some. It is nice that its easily mobile & movable. Like I said its probably a little overkill for around the house use.


----------



## Jamess67 (Feb 27, 2009)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> Howdy Yall. I'm new here been looking for a while and finally decided to join and post some pics. I needed a log splitter and considered buying but couldn't talk myself into spending that much money on something so simple. After seeing a friends homemade splitter I thought hey I can do that!! So I did. I'm sure there are a lot of bigger badder splitters out there, but this one is mine and not from Tractor Supply. As far as what it is .... Sears 16hp Riding mower lopped in half, 16gpm 2 stage 3000psi pump from Tractor Supply, 4" cylinder w/24" stroke from local farm machinery auction(came with a prince splitter valve with return detent but no handle so the handle is the original tractor gear shift modified to work), 8" heavy I beam from Scrap pile at local steel mill (Used to be holding up a big water tank), House trailer axle shortened to 5' with a 5" C-channel backbone and extra gussets for strength (probably overkill), Propane tank for hydraulic reservoir (holds 5 gallon), Splitting wedge is the cutting edge of a dozer blade about 11" tall backed with a piece of C-channel and some flat plate to really open 'em up quick, used 1 1/2" angle to make the guides for the push block (also serves as a log cradle)originally were 1/8" stock but broke loose once with a really knotted chunk of locust so now beefed up to 1/4" (no more trouble). Anyway I love it and I'm proud of it. Besides ... its the only log splitter I've ever seen with headlights. :cheese:
> 
> I have more photos and better quality had to scrunch em down to put em on here. Lemme know what yall think. Everyone I know thinks I'm a nut. LOL
> 
> ...



That is SWEET Im so jealous


----------



## CTBurner (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife wanted me to take her over to Home Depot a couple of weeks ago, I really did not want to go, but the I remembered I could look at stoves and drool over the splitters. I checked out the swishers and thought they were real nice. Then I spotted a Cub Cadet which looked slightly used, It was marked $799.00 WOW. The salesman explained it was a Reconditioned unit, He told me it had blown a hose and they fixed it. He then said Let me see what I can do on it for better price, He came back and told me it has been hard to start and he could sell it to me for $600.00. My wife said ok and I splurged. Now all I have to do is get it starting better, when its below 40 it wont start and is hard starting at 55. but it runs great if you can start it.


----------



## Jamess67 (Feb 27, 2009)

CTBurner said:
			
		

> My wife wanted me to take her over to Home Depot a couple of weeks ago, I really did not want to go, but the I remembered I could look at stoves and drool over the splitters. I checked out the swishers and thought they were real nice. Then I spotted a Cub Cadet which looked slightly used, It was marked $799.00 WOW. The salesman explained it was a Reconditioned unit, He told me it had blown a hose and they fixed it. He then said Let me see what I can do on it for better price, He came back and told me it has been hard to start and he could sell it to me for $600.00. My wife said ok and I splurged. Now all I have to do is get it starting better, when its below 40 it wont start and is hard starting at 55. but it runs great if you can start it.



Hurry go buy that lottery ticket too. Great find!


----------



## ccwhite (Feb 28, 2009)

James thanks for the compliment on my splitter and nice snag yourself there. As far as the hard starting goes probably easy fix with new spark plug, air filer and fresh gas. Probably been sitting for a while with the same gas in it being a refurb. Good luck.


----------

